# 5 days old dutchies



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

more to found here


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

ieeee... they're so cute... I can't wait to see them when they're like six weeks old!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey congrats on the pups Seleen (and Dick of course)...........so cute..how many pups did Anna have?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

8 cuties, ask me again in 6 wks if I still think they´re cute :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> 8 cuties, ask me again in 6 wks if I still think they´re cute :lol:


 :lol: :lol: wonder what the answer will be :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gorgeous babies. Puppies look & sound like guinea pigs at that age, which I happen to like.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> 8 cuties, ask me again in 6 wks if I still think they´re cute :lol:


At what age do you start wearing high boots around the pups? 
I suspect that would be a determining factor in how cute they stay. :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I never can get enough of puppy pics....they are beautiful Selena. Anne seems to be a very good mom to pups. I feel for *her* in a few weeks....all those needle teeths and nails.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> At what age do you start wearing high boots around the pups?
> I suspect that would be a determining factor in how cute they stay. :lol:


when they´re about 4 wks :mrgreen:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So cute and yet so evil! ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

6 days old


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

That's a big pup for only 6 days old. Selena....only one picture????? No "More pictures here" prompts?  Your slipping.....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

she is the biggest-yes a female-, but her brother and sisters are nearby:razz: Mummy´s milk is fat I guess.

Yes only 2 pics from yesterday, see my dutch site for the other ;-)
Had to finish up some schoolwork :-& , more photo´s tomorrow!


----------

